# Brad's ADA 45p | NanoBox LED Powered



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Cool. What kind of scape are you going for?


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Trigger said:


> Cool. What kind of scape are you going for?


These two are my inspiration



Unrelated note : does anyone know where I can find a hydor eth 200 half inch? Half inch seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome. And I got my hydor from petsmart online


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Trigger said:


> Awesome. And I got my hydor from petsmart online


Thanks, I will take a look.

Here are some of my reef tanks.

Current. Mr Aqua 18" Low Iron cube. Started about 1.5 months ago









Previous ADA 60p:

















Previous Mr. Aqua 48 gallon


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

WOW! awesome tanks!


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Trigger said:


> WOW! awesome tanks!


Thanks!

Here is a NanoBox over a 30c. The owner is switching to a 60f and will be using the NanoBox on that.









Looking forward to having my light built. Going with a navy/gold/wood color scheme. Will hopefully have it in 2 weeks.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to TPT! 

I have read your reef 60-P journal, that was a great tank! 

Looking forward to seeing your planted.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Green_Flash said:


> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> I have read your reef 60-P journal, that was a great tank!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your planted.


Thanks! 

Looking forward to getting this planted tank started. I have always admired the awesome aquascapes of planted tanks, and gave in to starting one.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Started the new desk which the planted tank will be on. Desk should be finished tonight.


























I also aquascaped the tank last night and will take pictures tonight. Planning to start DSM this week.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

The desk looks nice, especially for the price. I'm curious to see where this goes.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah that's a nice desk. Also interested to see how this turns out


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Couesfanatic said:


> The desk looks nice, especially for the price. I'm curious to see where this goes.





The Trigger said:


> Yeah that's a nice desk. Also interested to see how this turns out


Thanks!

I want to get smaller rocks for the trail down.









This tank was part of the inspiration


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Planted some HC last night


Got a labradoodle puppy Tuesday night


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Awe man, all sorts of new cool stuff. Excited for you!


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

hey Brad--

try spreading out your HC more... ideally one root per piece. You'll spread out quicker that way.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

parrottbay said:


> Awe man, all sorts of new cool stuff. Excited for you!


Thanks!



the_intricacy said:


> hey Brad--
> 
> try spreading out your HC more... ideally one root per piece. You'll spread out quicker that way.


Thanks for the advice. I will spread it out more this weekend.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Trip to the ADA store. Bought a few pots

Right hill : Narrow Leaf Micro Sword


Left hill :


Looking up:


Looking down :


Left angle :


Right angle :


Straight :


My custom NanoBox LED light should hopefully be here by the end of the week.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Will you be doing a dry start method on these plants until the light arrives (or past the time it arrives)?
nice layout btw, can't wait to see it fill in ^^


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Will you be doing a dry start method on these plants until the light arrives (or past the time it arrives)?
> nice layout btw, can't wait to see it fill in ^^


Thanks. I hope I can stay patient enough to do around a 2 month dry start.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Love the setup Brad. Can't wait to see this fill in!


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Trigger said:


> Love the setup Brad. Can't wait to see this fill in!



Thank you.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

NanoBox light is getting there.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Should have real lighting this week!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I have never heard of a nanobox, is it a kit of some sort or something you put together?


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

parrottbay said:


> I have never heard of a nanobox, is it a kit of some sort or something you put together?


Nope. Dave hand makes each unit to your exact specifications. 

He is picking up speed in the reefing world, and now starting to do planted tanks.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

I will take better pictures this weekend, but the NanoBox LED with Coralux Storm X controller is now up.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

New zoas from salt critters


Duncan, bought it with 1 head in January and has about 5 now


Tank


Frank Underwood approved


NanoBox Mini Flare


Freshwater setup view


Labradoodle snacking on a Sperry


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, realized that post was mostly reef stuff. I just copy and paste between the 3 forums I post on.

I bought 20 stems of Staurogyne Repens the other week and a few have melted away and some are browning out. Does anyone have any tips on how to keep it healthy? Possible that I over watered?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That light box looks really nifty. 

The corals are very cool, and your planted tank is coming along good.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Green_Flash said:


> That light box looks really nifty.
> 
> The corals are very cool, and your planted tank is coming along good.


Thanks! Dave at NanoBox does a great job making each light exactly how you want it.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I really like your set up in the living room. You have good taste


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

!shadow! said:


> I really like your set up in the living room. You have good taste


Thanks.

Am I having slow growth on the HC because I used larger clumps, or is this "normal" growth speed? Feel like it hasn't changed much over the past month.


----------



## Devesh (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow your marine tanks look amazing.
All the best on the planted.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes don't be afraid to pull the plants apart. Just be gentle. I usually have just two or three stems of HC every 1/2 inch or so and just fill it in grid like. After a month or two that HC should be solid.


----------



## yukinyc (Feb 5, 2014)

im setting up my 45p too. would you say the eheim 2213 filter is good enough for this tank? thanks.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Devesh said:


> Wow your marine tanks look amazing.
> All the best on the planted.


Thanks!



mot said:


> Yes don't be afraid to pull the plants apart. Just be gentle. I usually have just two or three stems of HC every 1/2 inch or so and just fill it in grid like. After a month or two that HC should be solid.


Ok, I will try pulling it apart.



yukinyc said:


> im setting up my 45p too. would you say the eheim 2213 filter is good enough for this tank? thanks.


From what I have read, the eheim 2213 seems to be the standard filter on these tanks. Since I am doing DSM, I haven't used the filter yet.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Flooding this weekend


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Good luck on the "FLOODING" Awesome tank! Very jealous with a thanks to you I know about the Nano lights and will be looking into it for my tanks also!


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

Like the setup there fellow Nano Boxer.

I also started an HC dsm a week ago using the nanobox flare on an ADA mini-s. I have my lights running at about 40% right now, did you runs yours at full power?


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

parrottbay said:


> Good luck on the "FLOODING" Awesome tank! Very jealous with a thanks to you I know about the Nano lights and will be looking into it for my tanks also!


Thanks!



quark said:


> Like the setup there fellow Nano Boxer.
> 
> I also started an HC dsm a week ago using the nanobox flare on an ADA mini-s. I have my lights running at about 40% right now, did you runs yours at full power?


Yea, mine is running at 100%.

Still haven't flooded the tank.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

Water is going in on Saturday…Hopefully









Needs some trimming


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

that light looks great on that tank makes me want to dig my 45p out of storage and get back in the hobby. i can wait to see it filled.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Loving the texture of the scapr


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

brad908, i just put in my order for a nano box. and cleaned up my 45p thanks for dragging me back in to the hobby pal 

have you flooded the tank? i cant wait to see it.


----------

